# Suggestions Needed...Betta not eating



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Alright, my first female, Jing hasn't been eating anything. I have tried feeding her bloodworms and just the regular betta pellet and she wont eat anything. I am afraid that she is sick. Do you have any suggestions on what might be wrong? She hasn't eaten at all this week, and I am getting worried.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How long have you had her?


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have had her for about a month.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Has she ever ate for you? Tank specs?


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I am in the same situation, bettamommy. My female, that I have had for about 3 weeks has all of a sudden not eating and has clamped fins and isn't swimming around as much, I don't get it!


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah Alisha, my fish is doing the same thing. Anyways, she had been eating before until I tried spawning her and my male nearly took off her tail fins. But she has been eating for me before. Right now she is in a one gallon tank with no plants and just rocks until she starts eating I might add a plant. I am trying to keep an eye on her. But every once in a while she will dart around the tank and stuff.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Alright tonight we had to euthanize her. I told my dad about how fish can get TB and I told him the symptoms, which was everything she had. So we didnt want to take chances of us getting sick.


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry, to hear about your loss.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

hmmm...sounds like mine. I have been trying to condition her, first with my one male, and she, and the male lost interest so now I am trying the other male, and he seems some-what interested in her, but she just kind of stays in one place with her fins clamped...and occasionally gets a burst of energy...if you find out anything about your betta, let me know okay? It sounds like they have the same thing...


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

awww I'm so sorry to hear that! I really worried about mine!


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, well even if she didnt have TB at least she isn't so miserable.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Your right...at least you put her out of her misery, so, if you don't mind me asking, how do you euthanize a fish? Just curious...I heard some people actually put their fish in the freezer! *SHOCKED*


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, that is how ya do it. Or put them in ice water I have heard.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

awwww really? How sad, but I hear it's not really that bad too the fish...for some reason...I forget...


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I guess they just "go to sleep". I dont know if you notice but when the water in your betta's tank gets cold they get inactive, at least mine do.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a good link on putting fish down.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-most-humane-way-to-euthanize-a-fish.htm


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea...then after you have to put the poor fishy to sleep you can drink the rest of the vodka.

I had to put mine in the freezer, I felt so bad about not being able to anesthatize him. I should have thought about it...I had some lydocane in a viscous (thick and gummy) suspension, it probably would have slowly dissolved and put him to sleep too. What do you think?


----------



## krazykid90 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't think I could ever put vodka in with a fish (have you ever gotten alcohol in your eyes? It hurts!). What I've always done is used cold water and the freezer. Fish are cold blooded, so freezing really isn't as bad for them as it would be for us. What makes it so bad for humans is that our bodies struggle to maintain a certain temperature. The fish, on the other hand, will just get colder and sleepier until they just die.

Of course, I cry every time I have to do it though. I'm such a sap.


----------

